# Basketball



## Cureruc (Feb 25, 2012)

Indoor, 5 on 5 , 1 hour


----------



## naru (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey why not.. let me know when and what time I will be there with TEN if you you want..I like to substitute...Lets play and have fun!


----------



## markmauricio (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm interested in this too. Haven't played in 8 months and I'm itching to play again. Let me know when.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Yep ... when is it ?


----------



## Cureruc (Feb 25, 2012)

cool.....it is 5 on 5 indoor, but before game everybody must to send mail with weight/height, age and position you play.After collecting all information we have two teams and we can play......you will receive an emai where and when.....office @ basketball-kings com


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Cureruc said:


> cool.....it is 5 on 5 indoor, but before game everybody must to send mail with weight/height, age and position you play.After collecting all information we have two teams and we can play......you will receive an emai where and when.....office @ basketball-kings com


How about giving us Time / location / price before you start asking people to send in personal data?


----------



## Cureruc (Feb 25, 2012)

Lita_Rulez said:


> How about giving us Time / location / price before you start asking people to send in personal data?


We are renting few indoor basketball courts and the timings, locations and prices aren't the same.
When I know position you play, age, height/weight.....then I can tell you when and where we are playing and the price......If you need more clarification don't hesitate to ask...


----------



## naru (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey Basketball lovers,

we have a team and play every tuesday in Al Qusais. But it's a out door court, can organize a indoor court if all prefer. We play in outdoor since it is cheap and also very hard to find indoor courts because most of the places, management prefer to rent for badminton rather than basketball.

Normally we have 10-15 players every week depends on their work schedule. If any case you need a team to play with let me know we can organize a friendly game.

Cheers,


----------



## Cureruc (Feb 25, 2012)

All outdoor basketball courts are full these days because the weather is really nice. For this reason we are playing indoor....Thanks to everyone who sent an email, ASAP I will send you a schedule.....If you are interested to play....


----------



## obo (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi all,

I am interested to join to play basketball. Pls invite me.


----------



## Cureruc (Feb 25, 2012)

obo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am interested to join to play basketball. Pls invite me.


just send an email with your height/weight, age and position you play to xxxxxxxxxx


----------

